# Ho 525 Mag Conversion



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

has anyone bought the mag conversion from hatteras outfitters by tres? was wondering input,


thanks guys

neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep, got 1 for both of my 525's. Made it more manageable. I used to not be able to go under 6 on the dial. Now I throw it at 4 under normal fishing conditions and have gone down to 2 when on the field.


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

i tried the rest and then i tried the best. peace of mind and functionality for only $20.00. why leave home without it?

johnp


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*525 input...*

I have the tournamag end-plate and I had Tres add the extra magnets to my slidy when I bought my 525 from him. I don't use the tournamag endplate for fishing; because I believe that there are enough magnets on my slidy to take care of the control issue; and I really like to use my 525, so I am consistantly using this reel to sandspike or use it to replace one that I blew-up and will set aside and fix later. I also use my conventionals at night, so I'm not trying to get every bit of distance possible and use the knobby to release the mags a bit further. My .02, pelican man.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well guys, im sold... gonna pick them up from tres next week before i head down to the island... 

so next ? how about them ceramic bearings????? anyone?


heheh

thanks guys 

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

put the mag conversion to the test. threw at the lake, worked awesome. went down the the island this past weekend, and thanks to the doggies, got plenty of practice with variance of weights and types of bait, and with wind/ w/o, the ho mag conversion is great. fish with it at 3, at zero barely starts flying a lil, but did see a appreciable increase in distance. also let me heave without hesitation in the evenings.... need to get another set now.

thanks for the previous input guys

neil


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*How can u tell?*

I bought a used 525 Mag, what is the difference between the penn mag unit and HO unit? How can I tell if the HO unit is already in my 525?


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

HO has extra magnets. I can't remeber if it's larger also but their Mag kit are great. I don't think I had any blowup after I bought it and I'm dial in at 4-6. Plus I was able to loosen up my brake even further without blowup. Great kit.

I'd also bought a mag side plate for my Daiwa Grandwave 30 and it's terrible in my opinion. It help alot vs blowup but it seems to hit against the spool at lowest setting. Blowup prevention=good. Sound/noise=terrible. I got it from Digitaldagger.com.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*magnets*

1/4 by 1/10 for mag 525 can be bought from 
www.leevalley.com.
easy to put your own in.


----------

